# WTHey? Dead Spot On Monitor



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a dead spot on monitor. About 3" close to the center.:vs_worry::vs_worry:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Strange.....it's working OK now.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Sure that's not a floater in your eye?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Sure that's not a floater in your eye?


Ha, no.

I even put scotch tape on the screen in the effected zone and opened different windows and the same thing.Then, "poof", she's fine.


----------



## 1031982 (Apr 30, 2016)

Could have been a stuck pixel. If your screen has it, run a refresh or conditioning for a little bit to cycle all the pixels.
personally, I run it on my screen once a year for about half an hour or more.


----------

